# 0-5V oder besser 4-20mA



## Ladde (18 November 2005)

Hallo.

Haben folgendes Problem auf der Aebeit.

Ein Verfahrwagen an dem 4 Heizungen hängen.

2 oben ,2 unten

Jede Heizung ist in zwei Zonen aufgeteilt mit jeweils 1 Pyrometer(Raytek)
für die Istwerterfassung.

Von dem Pyrometer geht eine Leitung in die Raytek Steuerbox dort wird der Messbereich und wie das Signal ausgegeben wird eingestellt.(steht Momentan auf 0-5V)
Zuleitung liegt in einer Schleppkette.
Leitung ist Geschirmt.

Problem liegt darin das Ständig verkehrte Werte an die S7 ausgegeben werden. Wäre es besser die Messung auf 4- 20mA umzustellen.
Was ist der Vorteil von der Stromübertragung.

Danke schon mal im vorraus.

Ladde


----------



## plc_tippser (18 November 2005)

4-20mA ist unempfindlich gegen äußere Störungen. Gibt es in der Nähe etwas mit hohem induktiven Anteil, könnte eine Messung in V zu Problemen führen. Ebenso kann man bei 4-20mA den Drahtbruch einfach detektieren.

Aber die Ursache für die falsche Messung ist schwer zu finden. Evt. mal die Spg. mitschreiben lassen.


pt


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Es kann an der Leitungslänge liegen, das Spannungssignal ist nicht geeignet  für längere Übertragungsstreken. Ich würde das 4-20mA Signal bevorzugen.


----------



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Es kann an der Leitungslänge liegen, das Spannungssignal ist nicht geeignet  für längere Übertragungsstreken. Ich würde das 4-20mA Signal bevorzugen.


----------



## MAuksutat (25 November 2005)

Hallo,

besonders wenn Du mehrere Frequenzumrichter in der Nähe hängen hast, ist das 4-20mA siganl besser geeignet.
Wir verwenden es ausschliesslich in Industrieumgebungen.

mfg


----------

